# ThrottleStop Installation



## JTMoney (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi.  I recently installed ThrottleStop  on my laptop running Win10 and received the error message that mfc120u.dll and MSVCR120.dll were both missing.  I have since re-installed but receive the same message.  Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay without looking those up  I believe you’re missing Visual C+ I thought W1zzard had a thread with a “package” for all Visual C+ but I can’t seem to find it


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 13, 2019)

You need to download and install the Visual C++ 2013 Redistributables from Microsoft.  
Install both the x86 and x64 versions.



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032938/update-for-visual-c-2013-redistributable-package


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> but I can’t seem to find it


TPU frontpage -> downloads -> bottom right of the "popular" list









						Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes All-in-One (Nov 2022) Download
					

This archive contains the latest version (Nov 2022) of all VCRedist Visual Studio C++ runtimes, installable with a single click by running the includ




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 14, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> TPU frontpage -> downloads -> bottom right of the "popular" list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I was expecting a thread. Thanks!


----------

